# Just a little Subtank Mini review



## BansheeZA (16/6/15)

So here is a little review of the Subtank Mini from Kangertech I got around 3 weeks ago from Vape King on 22/5/2015.

Mod and juice used

The mod I used is the SX350 upgraded to 60watt that I built into a Hana box last year August http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-sx350-hana-box-mod.t4834/ . This device has served me very well and never had one days issue with exclusive use every day. 
The juice I use in the Mini is my all day vape which is a DIY Dulce De Leche and Bavarian Cream 3mg 50/50 pg/vg mixed 10ml Dulce and 5ml Bavarian to 100ml

First Impressions:

When I opened the the courier package I was pleasantly surprised at the box the Mini came in.
Nice and sturdy with everything neatly in its place easy to read and understand instructions.
A very nice touch is the OCC coil warning leaflet telling you to prime the coils before use.
Device was nice and clean from the start but I always wash everything with some hot water and sunlight to get all the residue machine oil off.
The fit of the device is also top notch and the threads and machining is flawless.

Using the Mini: 

Filling is effortless and very easy.
First up I used the supplied 1.2 ohm OCC coil and man was I surprised at the good vape it was giving even at my usual 13watt to 15watt for that ohms. I usually run the voltage on the SX350 between 4v and 4.4v.
I have not used the .5 ohm OCC coil yet as I believe it will be a juice guzzler of note and I am happy with bit higher resistances. I will give it a go sometime just to see the clouds it can do.
The RBA section comes with a .5 ohm coil which I replaced with a 1 ohm 2.4mm id spaced coil and it seems to keep up with the juice wicking with the 50/50 blend. I can chain vape it until i cant see in front of me any more and no dry hits at all.

After about 2 weeks of vaping the standard 1.2 ohm OCC coil it was time to replace it so I thought I would give a rewick a try. Man did I fail miserably at that....
Tried every which way from the videos on Youtube with a few ideas from myself and could not stop it from dry hitting after 4 consecutive lung hits. I kinda decided to give that up and use the RBA section and would order more 1.2 Ohm coils later on. After 2 days more of playing around with the OCC it became apparent that I needed to try another coil inside the OCC coil head and my first attempt worked beautifully without any dry hits chain vaping.
The coil was a 6/7 wrap spaced coil 1.1 ohm 2.4mm id 26g. But it was still lacking the dense feel and amount of vapour that I wanted.
Remedy was a 5 wrap spaced coil .8 ohm 2.4mm id 26g running at 17watts and just over 4v on the SX350 with no leaking or flooding. Now that is what I wanted. Flavour, density and amount of vapour is just right on the second largest setting on the airflow control. Even the largest setting works great but it is a bit too open for my liking.

Conclusion:

All in all I think this was the best move I could make coming from a Kayfun. The lack of airflow on the Kayfun was getting to me and the Subtank Mini stepped up and gave me exactly what I wanted and more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

BansheeZA said:


> So here is a little review of the Subtank Mini from Kangertech I got around 3 weeks ago from Vape King on 22/5/2015.
> 
> Mod and juice used
> 
> ...



@BansheeZA, Many Thanks, my Mini will be picked up with the SMOK 80, will keep your mail handy if you are willing to assist a noob. Currently using an Arctic Sub tank with the BTDC 0.5 ohm coil and I truly think that this coil either "eats" juice or my tank is leaking...


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Great writeup @BansheeZA 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

Nice write up @BansheeZA!

I have tried to like any and all the Sb Tanks and have to say at the end of the day none of them work for me... there is something about the Kangertech Sub Tank I just don't like... terrible on the flavour front!  For me anyway! The Atlantis and in fact any other tank is better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/6/15)

@BansheeZA , thank you for the awesome and detailed review.

I also enjoy my Subtank that i have, just a small issue on my end is that my Subtank leaks from time to time. It gets quite annoying when I'm trying to re-fill the tank and I have some juice on my fingers. I think i ALWAYS need some tissues in my bedroom for those little surprises.

But other than that, my Subtank work likes a charm!

PS. the title is really creative! "Just a little Subtank Mini review"


----------



## Raslin (16/6/15)

@BansheeZA, excellent review. I agree with all you have said. Great tank and very easy and reliable to build on. Thank you.


----------



## Escobar (16/6/15)

BansheeZA said:


> So here is a little review of the Subtank Mini from Kangertech I got around 3 weeks ago from Vape King on 22/5/2015.
> 
> Mod and juice used
> 
> ...


Great review,I found that vaping the subtank mini at anything above 30 watts on a .5ohm coil gave out a burnt hit,did anyone else find that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (16/6/15)

Yeah I think it's only rated to 25W


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

Very nice review @BansheeZA


----------



## Ridhwaan (18/6/15)

Thanks @Banshee I have been using the subtank for a while now really enjoy it will be swopping to the higher ohm coils once my pack is finished because the juice is definitely being guzzled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/15)

Great review @BansheeZA 

The Subtank mini is definitely one of my favourite tanks, it's the one I grab if I need to go somewhere on short notice, even if the juice is almost finished. Just unscrew, toss in some more juice, close it up and go.

The RBA base is a pleasure, I just popped a new coil in and it didn't even take 5 minutes from rinsing in the sink to taking a toot.

I have noticed a bit of moisture buildup on the tank over the last couple of days though but I suspect the new orings are the culprits. I've had this tank since it came out and have been using it with the stock red ones it came with, not one moment of trouble. I just got a set of black seals and now the whole tank is sticky, I think they're not sealing as well as the original set.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Great review @BansheeZA
> 
> The Subtank mini is definitely one of my favourite tanks, it's the one I grab if I need to go somewhere on short notice, even if the juice is almost finished. Just unscrew, toss in some more juice, close it up and go.
> 
> ...



@BumbleBee - are you mainly using the stock coils or are you rebuilding your own on the RBA base?


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/15)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - are you mainly using the stock coils or are you rebuilding your own on the RBA base?


I used the stock coils for the first week just to see what all the fuss was about, once I started on the RBA base there was no turning back, it's just that good. I generally build spaced coils around 0.6 ohm, 2.5mm ID with 26g and wick with jap cotton or rayon. The only time I had a dry hit was when I tried that diamond shape wicking method.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (19/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I think i ALWAYS need some tissues in my bedroom for those little surprises.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-toilette-paper-holder.t5811/


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I used the stock coils for the first week just to see what all the fuss was about, once I started on the RBA base there was no turning back, it's just that good. I generally build spaced coils around 0.6 ohm, 2.5mm ID with 26g and wick with jap cotton or rayon. The only time I had a dry hit was when I tried that diamond shape wicking method.



I never used a stock coil on the SubTank mini...RBA all the way.

That changed today when the Subox arrived with the new 1.5 Ohm mouth-to-lung coils. They are amazing!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I never used a stock coil on the SubTank mini...RBA all the way.
> 
> That changed today when the Subox arrived with the new 1.5 Ohm mouth-to-lung coils. They are amazing!



OK WOW! Now I'm interested! About time a manufacturer caught a wake up! I didn't realise that proper resistance coils were going to be made for it?

Oh Sheeezzzz maybe I need to get a Subox then... didn't plan on it because I think the Subtank for normal coils sucks noogies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK WOW! Now I'm interested! About time a manufacturer caught a wake up! I didn't realise that proper resistance coils were going to be made for it?
> 
> Oh Sheeezzzz maybe I need to get a Subox then... didn't plan on it because I think the Subtank for normal coils sucks noogies!



It's not just resistance though...it has restricted airflow as well for a proper mouth-to-lung draw. 

I'm thoroughly impressed by the entire kit so far. The quality is outstanding (not to mention the low cost) 

You need to get one Rob, if only to test it so that you can recommend it to all new vapers


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It's not just resistance though...it has restricted airflow as well for a proper mouth-to-lung draw.
> 
> I'm thoroughly impressed by the entire kit so far. The quality is outstanding (not to mention the low cost)
> 
> You need to get one Rob, if only to test it so that you can recommend it to all new vapers



I have been on the lookout for something to recommend to newbies and the Nautilus Min iStick combo is a little long in the tooth now! Thanks @free3dom! I will see where I can get a WHITE one!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Barak (22/6/15)

I have had two subtanks and they are just not for me. Every third hit is dry. I dont understand it and i have given up on this tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

Barak said:


> I have had two subtanks and they are just not for me. Every third hit is dry. I dont understand it and i have given up on this tank.



First, and I'm not assuming anything but I'll say it anyway, the SubTanks aren't designed for high power vaping - around 15-35W is the sweet spot.

That said, the original model was a bit bad with higher VG juices, 70VG and up and it struggled to keep up with wicking - especially when using the RBA base. Even the old 0.5 Ohm coils struggled a bit a higher power.

All of these issues have now been rectified with the newer SubTank Mini v2 - which is currently only available in the Subox Mini kit, but will also be available separately soon.

The newer 0.5 Ohm (and 1.5 Ohm) coils work much better (even up to 50W) and fit in the older SubTanks. The new RBA base also wicks like a champ even with 100% VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

free3dom said:


> First, and I'm not assuming anything but I'll say it anyway, the SubTanks aren't designed for high power vaping - around 15-35W is the sweet spot.
> 
> That said, the original model was a bit bad with higher VG juices, 70VG and up and it struggled to keep up with wicking - especially when using the RBA base. Even the old 0.5 Ohm coils struggled a bit a higher power.
> 
> ...


The new version looks great. And if they sell them separately some time i might pick one up again. But the current version is not doing it for me. Cant push it past 18w on the 0.5ohm coils without getting dry hits. It might just be that the last 3 coils i had weren't the best, but it was enough to piss me off. And im currently using 50/50.

The atlantlis v2 has ruined all other tanks for me. That thing is simply a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (24/7/15)

Just a little update on the subtank. 

I got myself an Invader mini temp sensing device and decided to build one of the occ a temp coil.
The build is a 28g 13 wrap 2.4mm id at 0.15 cold and 0.11 hot.

The whole temp experience in the subtank with a self built coil is a bit funny.
Temp setting is at 210 deg f and wattage at 18 watt. Nothing is wrong with the vape nice and thick and not too warm. But something I noticed is that if the tank goes low the vape becomes scratchy and ever so slightly burnt but not completely dry.

On the dripper the temp must go up to 280 deg and the wattage up to 30 watt on the same type of coil. On 18 watt like the subtank the dripper produces almost no vapour at all
But there is a lot of testing to be done with temp control so I will report back later


----------

